# We did an interview with gig-photographers.com



## myvinyl333 (Dec 15, 2013)

Paul and I have been working together a couple of years now and shoot many more shows and actually getting compensation. I have submitted photos to gig-photographers.com for a while now and they asked if we would do an interview. First said no but then agreed if I did not have to be technical. The folks who frequent the site are shooting big guns. Thought some might at least find it amusing. George

Interview:Interview the guys from iamnotjerry.com | gig-photographer.com

We have changed our website fro Iamnotjerry.com to Live Gig Shots. Thought we need to loose the  unrelated  name..


----------

